# LEG of LAM



## fdiesel95 (Aug 29, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone can give me some advice on smoking a leg of lamb, also, what type of wood, and rub used. Thanks all.


----------



## ronp (Aug 29, 2008)

Here is the link to Lamb.

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...&daysprune=365

Make sure to set prefferences to from the beginning.

I like mine like med rare beef.


----------

